# TSH level?



## antipatterns (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello, I am new to the board. My name is Sandra. I've had hypothyroidism for about 15 yrs now. Over the years they've had to increase my meds 3 times.

I was in the ER on Fri for a different reason and they ran a bunch of blood work, my TSH level 55.84, free T4 12, ref range for TSH is 0 - 3. I had it checked about 3 mths ago and it was normal. I had minor surgery on Feb 10th, could that cause my TSH to climb so high so fast? Could there be other reasons for it to be so high? I'm going to my reg Dr tomorrow, but was wondering if anyone here could enlighten me as to why it "might" be causing such a steep.

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. I think I'd be tempted to have those labs re-tested just to be sure, especially if you feel pretty normal.


----------



## antipatterns (Mar 3, 2015)

He Octavia, yes they redid my blood work last night, spoke with my Dr and he said he would call me as soon as the results come in. I have been feeling really crappy lately but I thought that was because of my other medical problem. One thing I have been feeling that I never did in the past is nausea, don't know if a high TSH would cause that, and I forgot to ask my Dr.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

On the thyroid cancer boards, I read of a lot of people who say their TSH shot up after surgery. I haven't experienced that, but just wanted to report what others have said. I hope your new blood work comes back ok.


----------



## antipatterns (Mar 3, 2015)

Blood work came back at 38 and T4 at 12. My Dr who is just a GP prescribed me a higher dose, I am taking synthyroid, he upped my dose from 100 to 112.

I have some questions that perhaps someone here could enlighten me.

1. Should I be seeing a Dr that specializes in thyroid problems....

2. I have a lump just above my collar bone in the middle, it's been there for a long time, actually many years, but whenever I bring it to my Dr's attention he just says it's fat, but it's growing, and it's sore. Could I post a picture here so show you it on this board? It's starting to get annoying, people keep asking me what that lump it on my throat, very embarrassing...


----------

